# Sewage leak on insulation



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

We need more information..... Is this a crawl space with under-floor fiberglass batt insulation? What/where was leaking? Once f.g gets wet.....: http://www.totalbasementfinishing.c...fiberglass-insulation-in-a-finished-basement/

Just when you think you got it all...: http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/FiberglassMold.htm

Gary


----------

